# Playing with the full moon



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

I shot a pig while hunting tonight, and I set up the camera to catch the rising full moon in the background. After the initial flash, I got out of the way for the remainder of the 20 second exposure. In retrospect, I should have just held still to avoid the "see through neck and head" problem, lol. It was an enjoyable experiment anyway.










I cleaned the pig and put all my things away. On the way out of the property it was quite a bit later and the moon was higher in the sky. I wanted to try this, and on the second attempt it actually worked pretty much like I wanted. I'm obviously not a professional photographer and just enjoy playing when I have some time. This was fun!


----------

